# garlic harvested



## Errol

Garlic was a good harvest. Had 40 nice size bulbs. this is the hardneck garlic, I had planted last sept 2011 and harvested last week, I am saving back 80 of the biggest cloves for planting this sept since so many friends wanted some. I raise the "Marble purple stripe"


----------



## Froglet2010

They look really good Errol. the garlic I planted last Autumn was really poor- we had a great deal of rain and the garlic started to develop rust so I harvested mine about two weeks ago. still not started to form bulbils- but roasted fresh tastes great! Don't suppose that it will keep so I have passed it out to friends who have also roasted said bulbs. I planted more this Spring and have kept these under cover- they are, so far, looking more promising- will let you know how they go.


----------



## Errol

Good morning Froglet, and thank you. I'm going to have to plant more for next yr, since I have so many friends that love garlic! The way I like to raise garlic is in a raised lasagna bed, about 12 inches deep. I use wood ashes, as well as my homemade compost, and them mulched heavy for winter. I always plant mine in the fall, sept-oct and harvest in middle of june. Keep me updated on your spring planting Froglet, and you might want to try a raised bed, that way it will have lots of good drainage if you have lots of rain. We are sure in need of rain here in Tennessee..


----------



## Tammy

first i see your tomatos, now I see your garlic and all I can think is "bruschetta" with my basil! LOL. 

I've never planted garlic before. I'm usually getting tired of gardening by the time the fall rolls around and don't feel like prepping an area for garlic. but maybe this board will inspire and motivate me to do some overwinter gardening this year!


----------



## Errol

Tammy, you gotta try it!! I think fall gardening and very early spring is actually the best. You have more rain, less pests, and I love cabbage, broccoli, lots onions, spinach, leaf lettuce.. so you need to try it , just make you a small bed for a few heads of cabbage, some onions,a little garlic, I bet you will be hooked!!
good gardening my friend
Errol


----------



## isadorah

when should one harvest garlic if it was planted in the late fall? I had planted a bunch and it was thriving, but then chipmunks (or something, these days I always blame the chipmunks) got a hold of most of it and my shoots either disappeared or became limp and appear to have stopped growing.


----------



## Errol

garlic planted in the fall is usually harvested about middle to end of june


----------

